# Die meistgespielte und meistgehasste Klasse im Spiel und welche Klasse würdest du gerne öfter sehen?



## Squizzel (13. Juni 2010)

Die Fragen sagen schon alles aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Umfrage bezieht sich auf das PvE


----------



## xxhajoxx (13. Juni 2010)

Meiner Empfindung nach werden mit Abstand am meißten Paladine gespielt. Gerade während des Levelns hat man in 5er immer mindestens einen Paladin dabei, auch in den 5er Heros habe ich am meisten Paladine als Tank. 
Die meißt gehasste Klasse is klar der Paladine, wobei ich manchmal nich verstehen kann wieso der Großteil der Dks spielt ganz normal und beherrscht die Klasse. Es gibt bei jeder Klasse immer Leute die ihre Klasse nicht spielen kann


----------



## Squizzel (13. Juni 2010)

Das ist ja unglaublich, dass sich das, was ich vermutet habe, innerhalb eine viertel Stunde in der Umfrage herauskristallisiert.


----------



## Vizard (13. Juni 2010)

Ganz klar.

Die meist gespielte Klasse: [x] Todesritter
Die meist gehasste Klasse: [x] Todesritter

Eine Frage wo die Antwort so offensichtlich ist gibt es selten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Vizard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChevesieLane (13. Juni 2010)

die meißt gespielte klasse ist aber laut umfrage der pala und nicht der dk


----------



## Phisch (13. Juni 2010)

Die Sache ist von vorn herein klar.
Paladine waren grade zu Anfang BC sehr beliebt auf Seiten Der hordler, aber ich bezweifle, dass es so viel mehr Paladine als  andere Klassen gibt!
Dk's sind die 2te Klasse die hier beschimpft werden wird.
Für mich klipp und klar, womit diese Umfrage endet!

So nebenbei:
ich mag die Paladine am liebsten, wir haben einfach Style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hass Klasse?mhm, schwierig zu sagen...
Krieger ohne Int Buff?

MfG


----------



## raeik (13. Juni 2010)

Weil das wieder in so nem Dk-Hass-Thread enden wird:

Komischer weise, hassen nur jene Leute die DK's die nicht klarkommen damit, das ein gutgespielter DK mehr DMG macht als ein anderer..

In Instanzen hab ich meist nie Probleme von wegen "DK sind scheiße mimimi" es sei dem, ich zieh nen 13-jährigen gümmel Schurken im DPS ab..dann gehts los..


Zur Umfrage

1. pala
2. gibs keine
3. Schami


----------



## Yiraja (13. Juni 2010)

wenn man am twinken is kommen von 55-70 nur dks in die rnd inis ^^ hab als heiler voll oft gruppen die nur aus dks + mir bestehen ....


----------



## Gnomagia (13. Juni 2010)

Ich mag keine Hexer,ka warum.Unterstützt wird mein Hexerhass von der Tatsache,das der größte Knupp des Servers auf dem ich Spiele 'n Hexer ist.(Mal im Ernst:was sieht beschissener aus als ne Gnomenhexe mit dem ololol-i'm.so-evil-pvp-kopf der derzeitigen Saison?

Über Dk's kann ich schlechtes sagen,kenne nur die aus meiner Gilde^^Und Palaspieler sind meistens sehr nett.


----------



## GammaChief (13. Juni 2010)

raeik schrieb:


> Komischer weise, hassen nur jene Leute die DK's die nicht klarkommen damit, das ein gutgespielter DK mehr DMG macht als ein anderer..
> 
> In Instanzen hab ich meist nie Probleme von wegen "DK sind scheiße mimimi" es sei dem, ich zieh nen 13-jährigen gümmel Schurken im DPS ab..dann gehts los..



Da hast du den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen!^^

1: Pala
2: ---
3: Priester


----------



## Headhunter94 (13. Juni 2010)

Im PvE is das ja mal sowas von egal oO da isses doch egal ob eine Klasse 234785245 mal vorkommt oder drölftausend dps macht, denn hauptsache is der Boss liegt. nur die Würfelkonkurrenz könnte da nerven aber sonst... im PvP is das doch schlimmer wenn wie mit anfang WotLK ein Pala mit Flügelchen angeflogen kommt und dich mit 2 Schlägen ausm Bild klatscht. Deswegen versteh ich nicht warum jmd. im PvE eine Klasse hassen sollte. Nur, weil sie im P****meter mehr dmg macht? Ach Gott is das schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 not. Sry ich versteh den Sinn dieser Umfrage im Bezug aufs PvE leider nicht...


----------



## Vectom (13. Juni 2010)

@raeik
Muss dir leider recht geben dk`s sind verhasst ohne ende aber es kommt dennoch oft vor das die klasse mit am wenigsten dps im recount ganz vorne steht das dk`s scheiße sind ist ein mythos jede klasse ist schlecht wenn der spieler sie nicht beherscht


----------



## Squizzel (13. Juni 2010)

DKs sind heute das, was früher Jäger waren. Es gibt sie wie Sand am Meer und dementsprechend gibt es sehr viele schlecht gespielte DKs, die den Ruf der Klasse versauen. Der einzige Grund warum Paladine als so oft gespielte Klasse nicht das gleiche Schicksal ereilt, ist ihre gern gesehene Stellung als Heiler/Tank/Supporter.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Juni 2010)

Warum soll man im PvE eine Klasse hassen? Welchen Nachteil hat man denn, wenn Klasse a statt Klasse b mitkommt?

Unsinn...


----------



## Squizzel (13. Juni 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Warum soll man im PvE eine Klasse hassen? Welchen Nachteil hat man denn, wenn Klasse a statt Klasse b mitkommt?
> 
> Unsinn...



Ein Schamane zieht dir z.B. mit Todesgriff nicht den Magier weg und hat auch kein Ghoul der wie bekloppt in der Gegend herumspringt und alle CC herauskloppt :>

Edit: bevor jetzt jemand Korinthenkacker spielt: ja ich weiß, dass nicht jeder DK seinen Ghoul auf Bersekerbrain stehen und ja ich weiß, dass auch ein Schamane nervige Fähigkeiten haben kann.


----------



## jls13 (13. Juni 2010)

Was habt ihr alle gegen die DKs? Ich spiele mir gerade einen hoch und bin mit der guten Mischung zwischen Tank und DD sehr zufrieden.
Mir macht es Spaß und auch in der Arena ist der DK nicht schlecht (Je nach Partner). Aber ich vermisse Schutz-Krieger, denn die scheinen
auszusterben...Schamis gibt es auf meinem Server durchaus genug. Teils hab ich 2 davon in einer ICC Gruppe.


----------



## Vectom (13. Juni 2010)

@Squizzel
Ein guter spieler wird sich allerdings hüten ein mob einfach so mit todesgriff wegzuziehen ich mach es selber nur wenn der tank es wünscht
und das ghoul problem gibts bei mir au ned frost dk dd^^


----------



## Nexus.X (13. Juni 2010)

Vectom schrieb:


> @Squizzel
> Ein guter spieler wird sich allerdings hüten ein mob einfach so mit todesgriff wegzuziehen ich mach es selber nur wenn der tank es wünscht
> und das ghoul problem gibts bei mir au ned frost dk dd^^


Leider gibt es von den "guten" viel zu wenig. 
Würden sie einen Mob aus Eigeninitiative heranziehen wenn es nützlich ist, wäre es ja kein Problem. Die meisten bleiben aber einfach grundlos 20 Meter vorm Gegner stehen und ziehen ihn aus Faulheit oder damit andere keinen Dmg mehr machen können schön aus der Gruppe, weg ins Nirvana.

Meist gespielt: Todesritter
Meist gehasst: Todesritter
Meist vermisst: Priester (speziell Shadows seh ich alle 3 Tage mal einen)

MfG

PS: Glaube auch die meisten, die Paladin als meist gespielte Klasse wählen, tun dies einfach weil sie ihnen vom Leveln her länger im Blick liegen.
Paladine verfolgen einen von Level 1-80, Todesritter nur von 55(58)-80 ... natürlich kann es auch wirklich sein, dass es mehr Heilige Schwertschwinger sind, aber auf den 2 Servern wo ich twinks geb ich ab der Scherbe des öfteren einfach mal aus Witz /who 60-65 ... 65-70 ... etc. ein und es sind eigentlich immer mehr DKs online.


----------



## Lesemann (13. Juni 2010)

Ich verstehe auch nicht wieso dks so gehasst werden Spiele auch eben einen hoch und bin zufrieden und sehe auch nicht gerade viele
un das mit dem pala Spiele selber einen (Tank/heal) und finde nicht das zu viele einen pala spielen


----------



## Reo_MC (13. Juni 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Warum soll man im PvE eine Klasse hassen? Welchen Nachteil hat man denn, wenn Klasse a statt Klasse b mitkommt?




Man muss eine Klasse nicht hassen, aber wenn man z.B. einen meleelastigen Raid hat (DK Tank, Warri Tank, Schurke, Fury, Retri, DK-DD, um mal ein Beispiel zu haben) wird man keinen weiteren Melee einpacken, sondern lieber einen Dämo-Hexer oder einen Ele-Schamanen für den Heilersupport.

Zur Umfrage: 

Es sind sowohl Paladin als auch Todesritter, true story.

Eindeutig Todesritter.

Hexer.


----------



## Topfkopf (13. Juni 2010)

Also ich sehe sehr häufig druiden, darum jhab ich Druide angekreuzt. Die meisten Leute spielen ihren DK nicht, die haben sich einen erstellt, wurden nur geflamed weil sie den nciht richtig spielen konnten, und haben ihn zu den akten gelegt, ,mittlerweile sehe ich kaum noch DK´s rumrennen.

Die meist gehasste Klasse ist leider der DK, weil als er rauskam viele Kiddys diesen wählten und seinen ruf so innerhalb von Tagen ruiniert haben, durch ninjan, unerfahrenes Spielen und beleidigungen. 

Was ich gerne mehr sehen würde wären Priester, ich kenne bei uns auf Baelgun echt keinen einzigen...


----------



## Naho (13. Juni 2010)

1: Paladin
2: DK --> Weil es am Anfang von Wotlk tausende gab und der Ruf der Klasse schwer weg zu bekommen ist
3: Drood


----------



## eimer07 (13. Juni 2010)

1. Paladin
2. Magier - Sind als Gegner im PvP einfach furchtbar nervig
3. Krieger - Ich finde die sind etwas selten geworden


----------



## Masterio (13. Juni 2010)

am meisten gespielt: 

dk und hunter

am meisten gehasst:

priester, hunter und dk...


----------



## Arosk (13. Juni 2010)

Vizard schrieb:


> Ganz klar.
> 
> Die meist gespielte Klasse: [x] Todesritter
> Die meist gehasste Klasse: [x] Todesritter
> ...



This.

An zweiter Stelle kommt Pala (Natürlich in der Kategorie gespielt)


----------



## Shaila (13. Juni 2010)

Tja, sehe im PvE auch keinen Grund eine Klasse zu hassen. Allerdings hasse ich Paladine im PvP!


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (13. Juni 2010)

Laut Warcraftrealms ist der Paladin die meist gespielte Klasse, gefolgt vom Todesritter, somit hätte sich eine Umfrage zur Häufigkeit erspart.


----------



## Topfkopf (13. Juni 2010)

Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> Laut Warcraftrealms ist der Paladin die meist gespielte Klasse, gefolgt vom Todesritter, somit hätte sich eine Umfrage zur Häufigkeit erspart.



Sagt die Seite an wieviele aktiv gespielt werden oder nur wieviele erstellt wurden? Weil DK´s hatten sich 95% der spieler erstellt als er rauskam, aber spielen tut ihn auf unserem server meines wissens nach kaum noch einer.


----------



## KlacM (13. Juni 2010)

Also auf meinem Server hab ich das Gefühl, dass unsere Totemstellenden Schamanen alle Wälder der bisher exestieren und noch kommenden Gebieten für ihre Totems brauchen(in nem 25er raid teilweise an die 5 schamanen und der raidlead würde noch mehr einladen).

und die meistgehasste Klasse ist eindeutig der DK... Richtig gespielt ist er Imba, aber leider gibts nur 1% wo gut den DK spielt. die restlichen 99% sind leute die meinen, dass der dk ohne skill imba sei und so...

Und ich würde gerne mal mehr Hexer und Schurken sehen


----------



## Nymph (13. Juni 2010)

meist gespielt: paladin/(dk/druide) - geht ja nur eine antwort
meist gehasst: dk (versteh ich auch wenn ich soviele gimp-dks seh...aber wer zocken kann is, bei mir zumindest, gern gesehen)
meist "vermisst": priester <3 (zock grade einen hoch...) - ich versteh net warum soviele auf schamane gehn Oo die gibt´s wie sand am mehr (wenn schon dann differenzieren und sagen enhancer! zumindest bei uns am server)


----------



## Nebola (13. Juni 2010)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Meist vermisst: Priester (speziell Shadows seh ich alle 3 Tage mal einen)



Dann spiel mal 2 Stunden Arena, da kommen genug vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber hier gehts ja net um PvP.

Meist gesehen: Schurke
Gehasst: Nix richtiges
Vermisst: Priester, so halb


----------



## Nexus.X (13. Juni 2010)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Sagt die Seite an wieviele aktiv gespielt werden oder nur wieviele erstellt wurden? Weil DK´s hatten sich 95% der spieler erstellt als er rauskam, aber spielen tut ihn auf unserem server meines wissens nach kaum noch einer.


Das gleiche gilt aber wohl auch für die Palas, zumindest bei mir auf dem Realm, jede Pflaume wollte einen haben weil er mal eine Zeitlang etwas stärker war, bis sie auf dem Weg zur 80 gemerkt haben, dass sie nichtmehr vor dem eintreffen des Nerfhammers dort ankommen.



Nebola92 schrieb:


> *Dann spiel mal 2 Stunden Arena, da kommen genug vor*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Seit Wotlk nichtmehr, keine Lust mehr ständig mühsam ein neues Set farmen zu müssen, das immer dann erneuert wird wenn ich mein letztes Teil bekomme.
Ist zwar im PvE genauso, aber da mach ich auch ohne T10(++) genug Schaden um oben mitspielen zu können. Da ich immernoch der Überzeugung bin, dass es im PvP deutlich mehr auf das Equip ankommt als im PvE.
Aber wie du ja selbst erkannst hast, gehts hier sowieso rein um PvE.

MfG


----------



## heiduei (13. Juni 2010)

Ich frag mich was immer alle gegen den Pala haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich spiel selbst pala (seit anfang bc) und ich muss sagen, sobald ich nem Krieger , Shadow , Hexer oder Hunter begegne, bin ich fast tod ...in Arena und in BGs 
Pala is nich so op...
(ich sag nur purgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Interminator (13. Juni 2010)

ich sehe ziemlich viele dudus im pve und ich hasse dudus im pve (eigentlich nur feral dudus^^) obwohl ich selbst einen auf 80 hab (heal) und würde gerne mehr priester sehen, denn davon sehe ich wenn ich raide meistens nur einen ;/


----------



## KillerBee666 (13. Juni 2010)

ChevesieLane schrieb:


> die meißt gespielte klasse ist aber laut umfrage der pala und nicht der dk



Joar, Man muss aba bedenken beim Meistgespielt geht es um Denken, und viele denken wegen ihrer Twinks unter 55 netma an dks und da sind Klar palas, aber meistgehast ist nunmal das persönliche empfinden und da sind alle einig, DKS sind Dumm.


----------



## KillerBee666 (13. Juni 2010)

raeik schrieb:


> Weil das wieder in so nem Dk-Hass-Thread enden wird:
> 
> Komischer weise, hassen nur jene Leute die DK's die nicht klarkommen damit, das ein gutgespielter DK mehr DMG macht als ein anderer..
> 
> ...




Es ist Klar Warum Dk verhasst ist, sie nerven ziehen einen Rum usw (denke viele ham hier auch für pvp mitgevoted) und im PvE machen sie den Meisten schaden, wenn sie die Schwierige rota beherschen, andererseits, wenn sie kacke spielen und ne normale rota machen machen sie net viel weniger dmg als andere, und das ist das problem, Spielste nen DK luschig biste auf gleichem niveau mit allen, spielste ne schwere Rota macht er viel mehr dmg (und das kannste mit den anderen 9 Klassen nicht, also ein auf schwere rota machen) und das ist schlicht keine Balance.


----------



## Toxxical (13. Juni 2010)

Das ist mal eindeutig, alle spielen gern Palas und hassen Todesritter


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feresh (14. Juni 2010)

Ist zwar wohl etwas Server-Abhängig, aber meiner Empfindung nach gibts Paladine wie Sand am Meer. Das beste war mal, wo wir ne AK-Gruppe zusammenstellen wollten, schon 3 Palas hatten und im Tool genau 7 Spieler eingetragen waren... natürlich Paladine. Wobei ich sagen muss: wenns ums Kräutern geht hab ich da in der Regel irgendsonen Vogel (sprich: Druide) vor der Nase.

Aber zum Thema:

Am meisten gespielte Klasse ist denke ich der Paladin.
Am meisten gehasst: wohl DK, ist halt neu hinzugekommen und wurde am Anfang doch sehr Überpowert ins Spiel implementiert.
Meine persönliche Hassklasse ist einfach der Schurke, dicht gefolgt von Hunter. Was die mir schon so alles brauchbares weggewürfelt haben und mich an Repkosten durch Fehlpulls gekostet haben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was würde ich gerne mehr sehen? Wie es eigentlich schon die Abstimmung bestätigt machen sich derzeit die Schamanen so ziemlich rar, vor allem die Eles. Das kann aber auch dran liegen, dass die ein wenig hinten dran stehen, im Moment also nicht gerade Blizzards liebstes Kind. Was man im Moment auch kaum noch sieht und schmerzlich vermisst sind die Priester, vor allem Shadows haben wir auf dem Server kaum noch.


Achja... und @Interminator
Komm du meinen Feral mal vor die Krallen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Progamer13332 (14. Juni 2010)

im pve hasse is eigl keine klasse im pvp mag ich aber alles nicht was melee ist und healreduce debuffs macht, weil die einfach op sind


----------



## Zanny (14. Juni 2010)

Im PvE hasse ich alles was auf meine Items würfelt und diese Klassen werden meines Erachtens nach auch zu oft gespielt :>
Im PvP sind Dks ne richtige Pest (lololchainschainschainsgripchains) und Krieger (wegen dem dauergecharge und dem als Priester quasi unheilbaren Schaden)


----------



## wowoo (14. Juni 2010)

OMG, jeder der eine Klasse in WoW hasst sollte seinen Account löschen oder zum Arzt gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immer diese schei* Flammer die denken sie zocken die schwerste/beste Klasse und alle anderen brauchen nur 3 Zauber, wie ich sie alle HASSE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malkas (14. Juni 2010)

ICH HASSE gHOSTCRAWLER


----------



## Terminsel (14. Juni 2010)

Ich finds ein bissel schwierig zu sagen, welche Klasse ich gern öfter sehen würde. Vielmehr fällt mir auf, dass bestimmte Skillungen selten auftauchen. Zum Beispiel Verstärkerschamanen, Waffenkrieger und Schattenpriester: diese Zeitgenossen sehe ich leider sehr selten.


Ich habe DKs sowohl bei der meistgespielten, als auch bei der meist"gehassten" Klasse angekreuzt, wobei "Hass" wohl ein wenig übertrieben ist. Meine persönliche Erfahrung ist einfach, dass Todesritterspieler sich häufiger daneben benehmen. An Platz zwei stehen bei mir diesbezüglich übrigens die Schurken.

Ich nehme an, dass dies mit dem "Wir sind ja so fies und böse" - Image zu tun hat, welches die Klassen ausstrahlen. Ich habe nämlich die Theorie, dass Spieler ihre Klassen häuig danach wählen, wie sie zu ihnen passt, also nicht einfach nur spielerische Aspekte berücksichtigen, sondern inwiefern sie zu ihrem Charakter und Verhalten im echten Leben passt. Dies beruht aber nur auf meinen Beobachtungen und musst nicht zwangsläufig wahr sein.


----------



## Bummrar (14. Juni 2010)

raeik schrieb:


> Weil das wieder in so nem Dk-Hass-Thread enden wird:
> 
> Komischer weise, hassen nur jene Leute die DK's die nicht klarkommen damit, das ein gutgespielter DK mehr DMG macht als ein anderer..
> 
> In Instanzen hab ich meist nie Probleme von wegen "DK sind scheiße mimimi" es sei dem, ich zieh nen 13-jährigen gümmel Schurken im DPS ab..dann gehts los..



nööö ich hab in meinem leben noch keinen gespielt :> aber ich mag sie einfach nicht weil sie als tank total overpowerd sind, was den aggroaufbau angeht, während ich als pala generft wurd. hmpf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fipsin (14. Juni 2010)

Ich hab selber Paladin und Todesritter auf 80.
Meine Paladin ist erst letzens 80 geworden 
und hat deshalb kaum gutes eqipt und Trodzem
komm ich mit dem in der Ini an so einen Hohen 
schaden durch 5 Knoöpfe drücken sry aber das 
ist Gimpig in Person deshalb bei meistgehaste 
Klasse:

Paladin X

Meistgespielte klar Todesritter nur etwa 90% 
der Leute die meinen sie könnten DK spilen
sind u14 und u10 im Verstand (Bin selber 
erst 14), Ich spiele aus den Gründen DK
(FrostTank) weil ich ihn Behersche und am 
Tanken spass habe und nicht immer auf 
Schilddrops angewiesen bin, auch mal fettere
Waffen beim Tanken tragen zu können.
Und ich denke aus meiner sicht das ich skill
habe ich hab mit dem Tankgear einen 
6k GearScore und mit dem DD-Gear einen
knapp 5.7er (Auch wenn ich kein Wert Auf
GS lege das viele "Idioten" tun und somit den
Char versauen). Ich behersche meine Klasse 
und bin für jeden Verbesserungsvorschlag offen.

Was ich nicht leiden kann sind z.b.

 1.DKs die mit ICC25er (Auch wenns DIenstagsabends ist)
	wollen und meinen se dürften mit wenn se 2 Items aus 
	ICC haben ABER noch die Blauen Tankstiefel aus Bollwerk,
	Ja die lvl 60er BC ini. 

2. Wenn ich mit meinem Mittelklasse PvPgear BGs gehe und 
	angemekert werde von irgendwelchen DKs die im PvE
	gear reinrenn das ich voll der K**knoob wäre wil ich weniger
	auf Stärke sondern mehr auf Abhärtungswertung gehe.

 3.Kleine Kinder die sehen Todesritter hmm geiler Name ich
	will spielen und sich dan auf 80 immer noch kein dmg machen.

 4.Leute die meinen sie müssten sich mit SIedendes Blut,
 Tod und Verfall (Wenn ich Tanke und einen DK sehe der
 das macht grig ich wutanfälle -.-) usw. am Trash Hochbomben
 und dan Posen.

 3.Leute die einfach sich nicht zu Benehmen wissen, Ninjalooten
 beleidigen usw. das kommt bei jeder Klasse vor nur wegen 
 Punkt 3. halt leider beim DK verstärkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und mir Persönlich gefällt der Mix aus Necromatier und Nahkampf und das
Tanken ohne Schild, und ich bin einer der wenigen die die fast die Komplette
Storyline, Von den Hexenmeisterseelen in den Allianzkriegern bis hin zu Arthas
Tod kenne und darum geht es mir ich will meine Klasse verstehen und auch 
mal die Lore dazu kennen. (Zu Paladin kenn ich sie Natürlich auch, und ich kann
sagen auch wenn es sp scheint der Paladin hat so ca. garnichts mit einem DK
zu tun.)


----------



## Tinkerballa (14. Juni 2010)

Fipsin schrieb:


> Ich hab selber Paladin und Todesritter auf 80.
> Meine Paladin ist erst letzens 80 geworden
> und hat deshalb kaum gutes eqipt und Trodzem
> komm ich mit dem in der Ini an so einen Hohen
> ...



ich persönlich mag leute, die ihren kack-dk nicht für imba halten und die deutsche rechtschreibung beherrschen- also dich nicht (auch weil du erst 14 bist und dich für so toll hälst...) geh für die schule lernen kiddie! omg, sowas bringt mich nochmal um xD


----------



## Fipsin (14. Juni 2010)

Tinkerballa schrieb:


> ich persönlich mag leute, die ihren kack-dk nicht für imba halten und die deutsche rechtschreibung beherrschen- also dich nicht (auch weil du erst 14 bist und dich für so toll hälst...) geh für die schule lernen kiddie! omg, sowas bringt mich nochmal um xD



Sry aber auf Rechtschreibung beim Tippen setze ich noch 
keinen wert also darfst du se alle behalten. Und ich halte
mich nicht für so toll, ich denke nur ich ich kann was mit
meiner Klasse und nur zur info:

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Antonidas&cn=Fipsin

Zufällig hab auch noch Schattenschneide -.-


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (14. Juni 2010)

1. DK
2. DK (wobei ich persönlich nichts gegen den Dk hab und die Rota sowieso langweilig finde..)
3. Schurke ! 

Wui, Schurken sogar am dritten Platz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:



Tinkerballa schrieb:


> ich persönlich mag leute, die ihren kack-dk nicht für imba halten und die deutsche rechtschreibung beherrschen- also dich nicht (auch weil du *erst 14 bist* und dich für so toll hälst...) geh für die schule lernen kiddie! omg, sowas bringt mich nochmal um xD



Ich find euch beide irgendwie kiddy-haft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mal wieder muss es natürlich ein 14 jähriger sein.. tsja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FrustmaN (14. Juni 2010)

die meistgespielte klasse ist der no-skill-spieler, dementsprechend auch die meistgehasste

gerne öfters sen würde amn gern skill-spieler und sozialkompetenz-spieler


welche "unter"klasse derjenige dann spielt ist zweitrangig.

mir persönlich wäre es egal ob ein raid komplett aus paladinen und dks (+ heiler und mir) besteht, solang er durchkommt solls mir recht sein hab ich weniger konkurrenz wenns mal was brauchbares gibt. trotzdem ist nicht abzuweisen daß es massig palas und dks gibt dementsprechend ist die gimpquote dort scheinbar höher, da man sie einfach öfters antrifft. 


edit: was mich auch stört sind die ganzen killas, abostrophenmonster und darks,deaths, sefirotze, arthasse oder alucards und die immer mehr in mode kommenden xyz-lol namen. zu oft bestätigt sich je bescheuerter der charactername je eher kann man davon ausgehn daß er auch entsprechend spielt, bzw sich verhält.

man wartet als tank bis der heiler wieder mana aufgefüllt hat, nachdem ers im chat geschrieben hat, schon wird ein mob direkt vor deine nase "geangelt", wenn man dann was sagt wird man auch noch dumm  angemacht, nur weils einem nicht schnell genug gegangen ist
<< gerade passiert in rnd hc für tagesquest


----------



## Sinlow (14. Juni 2010)

Eins steht mal fest, DK werden wirklich gehasst. Ich spiel seit ca 5 jahren ein Krieger Tank. in den ganzen 5 Jahren wurde ich nicht einmal wegen meiner durchschnittlichen leistung (Ich tanke zwar recht ordentlich, bin aber kein uber tank) geflamt.

Ich hatte nie wirklich geglaubt das DK wirklich so gefalmt werden bis ich mir selber einen gemacht habe. Als Tank hab ich mir angewöhnt vor jedem boss noch mal kurz die Taktik durchzusagen, selbst wenn es nur tank and spank ist. Und alle waren/sind damit einverstanden wenn ich das  mit meinem Krieger mache.
Wenn ich jetzt aber genau das gleiche mit meinem Blood DPS DK mache... also da hoffe ich dann immer das keine minderjährigen in der gruppe sind. Das ist Flame vom feinsten, und das sollte unsere jugend echt nicht zu hören bekommen. Harmlos sind da noch die standarts wie 
- spiel ne vernünftige klasse 
- L2p du kackboon 
- DK haben von nix ne ahnung
- Du kiddie, raus aus der gruppe dich braucht hier keiner
- alle arten von ROLF, lol, ROLFMAO, ROLFCOPTER usw (einfach nur so, weil man DK ist, ohne große begründung)

manchmal findet man sich dann auch nur in dalaraan wieder weil man gekickt wurde

also ich spiel mein DK jetzt knappe 2 tage /played und hab in der zeit x mal soviel flames zu sehen bekommen wie zuvor in Jahren des WoW spielens.


deshalb ganz klar... meist gehasste klasse im PvE ist der DK, und zwar nicht weil er wirklich scheiße ist, oder scheieße gespielt wird, sondern einfach nur so.


----------



## Deadlift (14. Juni 2010)

Blutelf Pala x2


----------



## Fallensteller (14. Juni 2010)

Moin moin 


Hab jetzt seit ca. 5 Wochen nen DK tank, ich finde ihn okay, warum wird er denn so von allen gehasst?? 

Schon allein wegen T. u. V. find ich den Cool, und das spektakulärste is der Todesgriff. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Startgebiet war auch super, jetzt nicht weil man mit St 55 anfängt sondern generell.

Grüße

Fallensteller


----------



## Bozzer (14. Juni 2010)

Krieger ftw!!!
Krieger ist einfach die beste Klasse in WoW


----------



## Doofkatze (14. Juni 2010)

Ich fang mal von unten an: Da ich selbst Raidsupport Demo Hexer spiele (kann man das so sagen?^^), ist durch mich in jeder meiner Gruppen automatisch ein Hexer ^.^ Leider bekomme ich zumeist Vorzug vor Klassen wie einem Magier, da sehr oft sowohl Eulen als auch Shadows/Holy Priester mit dabei sind.

Oft gespielt wurde hier bereits angesprochen. Vorne liegen der Paladin, der Todesritter und mit einem Stückchen Abstand schließlich Druiden + Jäger

Meist gehasst...Hier schließe ich mich leider der Mehrheit an. Todesritter können viel aushalten, das stimmt wohl. Trotzdem sind sie mangels Aggrobehaltfähigkeiten etwas niedriger anzusiedeln als Palas + Krieger. Sie haben zwar Todesgriff, um sich Aggro wieder zu holen, aber ob das nun sooo perfekt ist...
Was bleibt? DD sein...In Random ICC-Gruppen sind sie noch gern gesehen für Trashpulls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was mir ebenso schlecht gefällt ist beim DK der stärkere Beginn. Nicht das bereits Lvl 55 sein, sondern die allgemeine Stärke dieser Chars. Hab meinen kleinen eigenen DK auf 60 gelevelt und ziehe direkt 3 63er Kollegen auf einmal, damit ich wenigstens etwas zu tun habe...Andere Chars bereitet man bewusst auf solche Dinge vor (z.B. den Pala), der DK braucht nur seine Präsenz zu ändern und swicht vom selbstheilenden DD zum selbsttankenden Monster...andere Klassen brauchen für sowas einige Sekunden außerhalb des Kampfes und verlieren dabei ihr gesamtes Mana...
Ansonsten habe ich ein ganz großes Problem mit Schurken im PVP (bin ja Stoffie^^)...


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (14. Juni 2010)

ich finde bei pala und dk ist ganz klar das beide klassen sehr oft gespielt werden und der dk sehr gehasst wird schon allein wegen dem todesgriff^^


----------



## raeik (14. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich hier die Agurmente rauslese, wieso der DK "gehasst" (ich muss immer schmunzeln wenn das jemand schreibt) wird, glaub ich wirklich der Altersdurchschnitt ist drastisch am Boden oder es ist einfach purer Neid.

Ich werde hier jetzt mit Absicht keine Post's zitieren, da ich hoffe die Leute denken noch soviel mit und wissen wenn ich meine.

Ich hasse den DK weil er Todesgriff hat -> Ok, dann hasse ich den Schurken weil er Verstohlenheit hat und ich ihn nicht sehe.
-"- weil er DoD beim Trash spamt -> Ok, und ich hasse den Druiden (Eule) weil die beim Trash Sternenregen (heißt das so?) spamt.
-"- weil er mit LVL 55 startet und bis ca LVL 70 OP -> Ok, ich vermute mal das liegt vielleicht daran weil es ne Heldenklasse is, und ich meine das hat was zu bedeuten (und auf 80 glaube ich, ist das nichtmehr so ne) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-"- weil es meistens ein DK ist der Ninjat -> Ähm..ok..ich hasse dann jede Klasse, weil es von jeder Klasse einen gibt/geben wird der ninjat.
-"- weil er nur von Kiddies gespielt wird -> Achso..aber keine andere Klasse stimmts? :>
und und und..ich könnte diese Liste ewig fortführen..


Das Problem ist, diese DK hasserei fing einfach anfang Wotlk an, und festigt sich heut noch in Gedanken der unlehrbaren. Wieso das ist, weiß ich leider nicht, aber ich vermute die meisten kamen einfach nicht klar, das DK's damals als Heldenklasse, einfach stärker waren als andere. Irgendwie hab ich ja den verdacht das, sowas eigentlich der Sinn einer Heldenklasse ist, aber wie immer waren es die Neider die nichtmehr klarkamen das sie nichtmehr im Pe.nismeter ganz oben waren..

Ich werd ma auf die nächsten Kommtentare warten, und dann wieder meinen Senf dazu geben.


Raeik - DK und stolz drauf.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juni 2010)

Paladin wird wohl die meist gespielte Klasse sein. 

Ich habe eigentlich nix gegen DKs, hab sogar selber einen der ganz gut DPS macht. Allerdings gibt es zu viele Spieler, die einfach 0,0 Plan haben. Da wird schonmal bei einem Boss der Todesgriff benutzt oder im Raid im Obsidiansanktum Armee der Toten beschworen. Sind halt Vorurteile, die sich meistens bewahrheiten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde gerne mehr Priester und Schamanen im PvE sehen, die sind doch recht rar geworden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiary (14. Juni 2010)

Ich tippe mal auf den Paladin als meistgespielte Klasse.
Relativ ungern sehe/habe ich DK Tanks in meinen Gruppen, aber ich hasse sie nicht, wenn jemand seinen DK im Griff hat sind das sehr angehenme zeitgenossen in einer Ini/im Raid.
Häufiger sehen würde ich ganz gern Schurken, irgendwie tauchen die meinem empfinden nach, sehr in die Schatten ab.


----------



## MrBlaki (14. Juni 2010)

Bei der meist gehassten Klasse frage ich mich nur wieso der Todesritter?
Weil ihr so Low Skilled seid und im PvP keine Chance gegen einen Dk habt?
Die Mörder DPS hatt der Dk nicht im Vergleich zu den anderen Klassen also wo ist das Problem?
Ich bin der Überzeugung die meisten hassen den Dk nur weil es neu ins spiel gekommen ist, zu dieser Zeit sehr sehr stark war, aber mittlerweile gab es so viele Nervs das es bei weitem nicht mehr so stark wie zu Beginn ist.
Also heult doch nicht wegen den DKs rumm ^^


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (14. Juni 2010)

Für DK-Hasser gibt es nur 2 Situationen:
1. mimimi DKs können garnichts.
2. (bei nem gut gespielten) mimimi DKs sind voll overpowered.



Malkas schrieb:


> ICH HASSE gHOSTCRAWLER


Der Post passt zum Forum Avatar *grins*


----------



## Lenelli (14. Juni 2010)

jetzt tun hier wieder welche so als wären alle neidisch auf den todesritter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es kann wohl nicht sein, dass man einfach ne klasse mal nicht mag hm? nee.. wär ja zu einfach. lieber nen dk im pvp als gegner wie nen jäger, jäger sind so gemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... 

der dk is wie "der neue in der klasse". deshalb mobben den die meisten, meine theorie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (14. Juni 2010)

Also ich glaub bei uns aufm Server sind es mittlerweile deutlich mehr DKs als Palas. Und deswegen leider auch verhasst, denn prozentual gesehen mag der Anteil der Spieler, die den DK nicht spielen können, so hoch sein, wie bei anderen Klassen, aber da es davon einfach mehr gibt, gibt's auch mehr Leute, die nicht spielen können. Ist einfach meine subjektive Erfahrung.
Mehr sehen will ich Priester. Ich seh kaum mal welche, und wenn, sind sie Shadow oder Holy. Würd auch gern mal meine Skillung vergleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutvalk (14. Juni 2010)

Hmm, eigentlich hasse ich keine Klasse, sondern gewisse Spieler hinter der Klasse.

Als Jäger hasse ich Tanks, die wie die Bekloppten durch die HC rennen, ohne auf Loot, Manareg, Tote wiederbeleben u.s.w. warten und dann noch den armen Heiler (ja, es gibt sie noch, die frischen 80 Heals) runter machen, wenn sie mal gestorben sind. Weiterhin nerven "Mit-DD" die ständig den Tank die Aggro klauen müssen, den Heiler nicht schützen oder ständig "gogogo" brabbeln, als ob das die ersten Worte sind, die Sie als Baby gelernt hatten.

Als DK-Frost-Tank nerven mich die Spieler, die mir ständig vor der Nase rumrennen, nicht warten können mit dem Pullen (Tod und Verfall gerade CD), die ständig "gogogo" brabbeln müssen und wenn es ihnen zu langsam läuft, einfach schon die nächsten Mobgruppen pullen müssen. Da ich meinen DK von Anfang an als Tank hochgelevelt habe.......bin jetzt LVL 76 mit 519 Verteidigung ungebufft.....weiß ich zumindest meinen Job zu machen, bin manchmal sogar erschüttert, wenn sich Heiler bedanken weil ich Sie mal trinken lasse.

Neuerdings ist es ja Mode geworden, das sich Plattenträüger als Tanks anmelden (Nordend-Inis-Normalmode LVL 70-80) weil es ja so toll schnell geht und dann der arme Heiler aus den letzten Loch pfeift um den "DD-Rüssi-Tank" am Leben zu erhalten.

Andererseits nehme ich mir auch die Zeit, gewisse Fehler andere Mitspieler anzusprechen (Tod und Verfall des DK-DD, fehlende Irreführung des Jägers,  nicht warten bis ich die Mobgruppe an mir habe) und den entsprechenden Spieler freundlich darauf hinzuweisen dies zu unterlassen. In den allermeisten Fällen funktioniert das sogar und der Run wird entspannter und endet in 95% aller Fälle ohne Wipe.

Tja, Fazit ist nun mal, es gibt für mich nicht DIE "Hassklasse" die mir besonders aufgefallen wäre, nur die in Scharen auftauchenden Paladine in der letzten Zeit.

Blutvalk

Jäger....und DK aus Leidenschaft


----------



## SarahBailey (14. Juni 2010)

Ich hab das Gefühl, dass bei uns aufm Server 70% der Chars Druiden sind. Ist zwar manchmal ganz nett, manchmal aber auch sehr doof, wenns heißt "Wir suchen bla für bla, bitte keine Druiden mehr" oder man steht mit 3 anderen Bäumen, 2 Eulen, einer Katze und einem Bär im Raid.Meine meistgehasste Klasse ist der DK. Nicht weil sie so viel Schaden machen und mich abziehen (ich spiel nen Shadow, da bin ich das gewohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), sondern weil ich mit meinem Heiler mit DK-Tanks bis jetzt nicht sonderlich gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Ich find sie wirklich schwer zu heilen, da sie teilweise sehr großen Schaden fressen und einen dann ankacken, wenn man sie nicht mehr geheilt bekommt.
Welche Klasse ich mir mehr wünsche sind die Magier. In meinen bisherigen Raids waren immer sehr selten Magier vorhanden, und das find ich schade. Nicht nur wegen Wasser und Portalen,sondern weil sie auch sehr gute DDs sind und Raids damit angenehmer machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refload (14. Juni 2010)

Hmm, bei uns hat fast jeder in der Gilde irgendwie einen Pala twink ^^ - liegt evtl. auch daran, dass er alles kann und so einfach zu spielen ist. Ich sag nur *Faceroll* ^^ (Soll ned böse gemeint sein). Hab selber einen Pala und den kann man schön nebenbei equipen und er spielt sich halt echt super simpel. Wenn ich da an meinen Priester denke - macht mir irgendwie mehr Spaß.


----------



## Turican (14. Juni 2010)

Ergebnis zeigt doch eindeutig,dass der Pala die größte Seuche dieses Addons ist.
Zu einfach zu spielen und damit super für Leute die wenig können.
Hoffe wir,dass Blizzard dem Paladin mal Anspruch verpasst

Noch nerviger ist die Geschmacklosigkeit der Horde, jeder zweite spielt Blutelfen."Männer" die mit Barbies durch die Gegend hüpfen,gehts noch peinlicher.


----------



## Dicun (14. Juni 2010)

Wirklich hassen tu ich keine Klasse, hab aber mal für den Magier gestimmt, weil ich zu doof bin den zu leveln. Gilt für Priester ebenso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mehr sehen möchte ich gerne Schamanen, weil die sehr gute Supporter für jede Gruppe sind mit ihren Totems und dem HT. Auch als Heiler finde ich als Tank die super.


----------



## Dicun (14. Juni 2010)

Klassischer Doppelpost, sry.


----------



## Dropz (14. Juni 2010)

sehr eindeutiges Ergebnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowoo (14. Juni 2010)

Fipsin schrieb:


> Ich hab selber Paladin und Todesritter auf 80.
> Meine Paladin ist erst letzens 80 geworden
> und hat deshalb kaum gutes eqipt und Trodzem
> komm ich mit dem in der Ini an so einen Hohen
> ...



Ein Pala ist kein Gimp.. DU bist der Gimp! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was vestehst du unter "Hohen schaden"? 2k dps?


----------



## Fipsin (14. Juni 2010)

Bozzer schrieb:


> Krieger ftw!!!
> Krieger ist einfach die beste Klasse in WoW



/dafür^^

Also jeder der meint DK och ist stark am anfanf mimimi der soll
sich mal T2 zusammenfarmen und dan mal sehen wie der Rec.
aussieht ich wette du machst genausoviel wenn du deine Klasse
beherscht (der DK se auch beherscht). Wenn nicht sry aber L2P


----------



## Fipsin (14. Juni 2010)

wowoo schrieb:


> Ein Pala ist kein Gimp.. DU bist der Gimp!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich fahre mit 3k Gearscore in der ini mal gelegntlich 7k dps -.-
mit dem Pala, entweder liegt es dadran das ich Paladin Üb..lst
behersche oder das er wirklich immer noch OP ist.


----------



## Crystania (14. Juni 2010)

1. Paladin (Wer spielt keinen?!)
2. Todesritter (mein Gott nervt mich die Armee der Toten)
3. Schamane :-) (n.c.)


----------



## Natar (14. Juni 2010)

Fipsin schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit 3k Gearscore in der ini mal gelegntlich 7k dps -.-
> mit dem Pala, entweder liegt es dadran das ich Paladin Üb..lst
> behersche oder das er wirklich immer noch OP ist.




occulus?


----------



## raeik (14. Juni 2010)

Fipsin schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit 3k Gearscore in der ini mal gelegntlich 7k dps -.-
> mit dem Pala, entweder liegt es dadran das ich Paladin Üb..lst
> behersche oder das er wirklich immer noch OP ist.




Joa glaub ich dir!!!!11111
Ich fahr mit meinem Diszi Priest auf Lvl 39 auch 2,5k DPS!!!!!!!!!!11111


Übertreib doch noch mehr Junge..wie alt warst du nochmal.. 14?


----------



## Terminsel (14. Juni 2010)

Fipsin schrieb:


> Ich hab selber Paladin und Todesritter auf 80.
> Meine Paladin ist erst letzens 80 geworden
> und hat deshalb kaum gutes eqipt und Trodzem
> komm ich mit dem in der Ini an so einen Hohen
> ...



Spiel den Vergelter mal richtig mit allen Supportfähigkeiten, dann wirst du schnell sehen, dass das nix mit "Gimping" zu tun hat. Viel mehr spricht es für deine Unfähigkeit, dass du bei der Klasse nur die fünf Dämätschknöppe vor Augen hast.

7K DpS? Niemals.


----------



## Petu (14. Juni 2010)

Phisch schrieb:


> (..)
> ich mag die Paladine am liebsten, wir haben einfach Style
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja die leuchten so toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terminsel (14. Juni 2010)

Petu schrieb:


> Ja die leuchten so toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Leuchten finde ich in jedem Fall besser, als die oftmals lächerliche "IMBA-Böse" Gestaltung einiger anderer Klassen, allen voran der DKs - aber das bleibt glücklicherweise Geschmackssache.


----------



## wowoo (14. Juni 2010)

Fipsin schrieb:


> *Ich fahre mit 3k Gearscore in der ini mal gelegntlich 7k dps -.-*
> mit dem Pala, entweder liegt es dadran das ich Paladin Üb..lst
> behersche oder das er wirklich immer noch OP ist.



Ja, die ersten 10 Sekunden wenn der Tank 20 Mobs pullst und du Weihe machst..

Aber single Target machst du vllt ~2k dps. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jls13 (14. Juni 2010)

Fipsin schrieb:


> *Ich fahre mit 3k Gearscore in der ini mal gelegntlich 7k dps -.-*
> mit dem Pala, entweder liegt es dadran das ich Paladin Üb..lst
> behersche oder das er wirklich immer noch OP ist.



Eher nicht :/


----------



## normansky (14. Juni 2010)

Fipsin schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit 3k Gearscore in der ini mal gelegntlich 7k dps -.-
> mit dem Pala, entweder liegt es dadran das ich Paladin Üb..lst
> behersche oder das er wirklich immer noch OP ist.



Ich glaube es liegt an deiner guten Fantasie, mein Bub...


----------



## Werni84 (14. Juni 2010)

Ich sag mal Palas sind die am meist gespielte Klasse gerade jetzt in ICC da der Pala dort einen vorteil gegenüber andererklassen hat un wer seinen pala spielen kann dort denn meisten schaden reinhauen kann.

Die meist gehaste klasse wird immer der DK bleiben mal sehen ob sich das mit Cata ändert -.- ok DK Worgen werden uns überrennen .
Nicht das ihr mich falsch versteht spiele selber einen DK man is einfach verhast nicht weil die Klasse OP is wie viele ja meinen nein es gibt nur wenig gute und auch andere Klassen sind nicht besser erst vor kurzen wurde ich von nem Warlock geflammt " Kackbon,..... etc" weil ich mit meinen T9 HC immernoch mehr schaden gemacht hab als er mit seinen imba T10 denoch sollten die neider auch mal auf spec und gear achten für mich ist T9 immer noch das beste Gear überhaupt als TK sogar nach dem nerf.
Ich sag in dem Fall wer Skill hat gewinnt wer nicht soll ruhig Mimimi machen.

Klassen die ich gern mehr sehen würde Verstärker schamis leider zu selten bei uns geworden


----------



## wowoo (14. Juni 2010)

Also ich habe noch nie einen DK über 60 gezockt weil sie mir einfach nicht gefallen, aber hassen tu ich sie nicht.


----------



## FrustmaN (15. Juni 2010)

wer wissen will welche klassen einfach zu spielen sind und unverhältmismäßig hohen schaden machen soll mal ins bg gehn (av am besten, da dort eben 40 mann reindürfen, oder mal die gebiete scannen, vor allem die farmgebiete /tundra, becken, eiskrone) und erstaunlicherweise sind 2 klassen übermäßig stark beim farmen vertreten: DK und Palas und davon sind dann mindestens 70% bots (ausgehend von meinen onlinezeiten (meist ab 7 uhr abends bis 2-3 uhr, aber nicht durchgehend)

früher waren die farmbots jäger, dann wl, heute sind es dk und pala, ebenso in bgs trifft man sehr oft übermäßig viele der 2 klassen an. letztens war in einem auge des sturms außer mir (kein pala, kein dk, besitze nicht mal nen dk und paladin is nur als bankfach da) noch 1 priester drin (natürlich auf schadow geskillt) ansonsten nur palas und dks, welches nu mehr vorganden war weiß ich nicht mehr. nur noch daß natürlich alle palas auf vergeltung geskillt waren. allieseite sind s mensch pala udn meist nachtelfen dks, hängt wahrscheins mit den rassefähigkeiten zusammen , müßte man mal di ebotbetreiber fragen und auf hordeseite sieht amn bei uns fast auschließlich orc dks, be-palas ergibt sich ja von selbst.


----------



## Bluebarcode (15. Juni 2010)

im pve is mir jede klasse ziemlich egal -auch wenn OFT dks und schurken dabei sind die ihre klasse einfach nicht kapieren wollen.

Im PVP is dk ganz klar die arschklasse des jahrtausends. Haut extrem viel schaden raus, steckt selber wenig schaden ein, hat viel support, silence, unterbrechen, dauerslow...selfheal, cc immune, 1,4 mio pets und dann noch den grip, stun vom guhl, trägt platte macht alle arten von schaden....

Der dk ist der stein für ganz viele scheren im wow universum. Das einzige papier is da n pala glaub ich ^^


----------



## Rocknudel (15. Juni 2010)

Go Go Priests!!!!!!!
Die WoW- Community brauch euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

